# Father's Parkinson's makes training at home difficult. GSD bit my husband.



## Gennavieve (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello-

A couple weeks ago my husband and I were visiting my father and brother and their German Shepherd, Drogon, bit my husband. Drogon is about a year and three months old and has been to training classes in the past, but I think a big issue is the follow through when he comes home. My father has Parkinson's and it is pretty progressed. That being said, he has trouble remembering the tips and tricks learned during training. My brother says Drogon behaves better when separated and has consistent training, but they live together which makes it impossible.

My question is what kind of help should they seek? Are private training classes at home better than a board and train situation? I worry if he is boarded and trained then he will come home to inconsistent training and it will all be a waste of money. However, I worry that in-home training will not be enough to stop his growling, jumping, and of course, the direction it's going with the one time bite on my husband. 

Thoughts? Any help would be greatly appreciated. They love Drogon and giving him to someone else is not an option.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

None of us were there to evaluate the bite or circumstances so it's hard to really speak to any problems. I suggest that they keep him crated when people are over. Your brother should just step up and train the dog. My husband doesn't know a single command, or he'll repeat one 20 times while the dog ignores him. But when I say it, the dogs pay attention. This relationship really isn't that different.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

When Drogon is separated from whom?

I agree with @Jax08 - it would make sense for your brother to step up in training. Is there anyone else in the house? 

(Jax08, we had the trainer by yesterday and were playing 'come' hide and seek in our apartment. From the living room, I could hear once we were done my husband telling Agis 'Good boy! Sit. Sit! Sit. Sit! SIT! Sit! Sit! Agis, sit!'. I quietly said to the trainer 'I'm really the one who works with him'.)


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

No offense but, I don't know why your father is doing the training if he has progressively worse Parkinson's and his memory is getting worse. Your brother needs to step up and do the work and he better do it ASAP. The dog is now 1 year and 3 months old...he better get on it fast or the dog will get out of control and bite someone else. Then the dog will have to be put down because you can't rehome an aggressive dog.

Can you tell us the situation in which your husband was bitten?


----------



## Gennavieve (Jan 23, 2020)

My husband went to pet Drogon on the head and he snapped out of the blue. We noticed in the past that Drogon growls if you try to hug him while he's standing, so I have a feeling it has to do with that. 

My brother is the main trainer at home, he just feels my father makes the training more difficult. I agree he needs to step up regardless. We had a GSD, Doberman and Wheaten that were all amazing, loving dogs, but we put a lot of work into it from the beginning and they helped train one another. With that being said, I see that this is a serious problem, hence my involvement. In the case of my brother, he needs help getting professional training, I just need to know if a boarding/training situation is better or if an at home trainer is better so that my father can be present?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Gennavieve said:


> My husband went to pet Drogon on the head and he snapped out of the blue. We noticed in the past that Drogon growls if you try to hug him while he's standing, so I have a feeling it has to do with that.
> 
> My brother is the main trainer at home, he just feels my father makes the training more difficult. I agree he needs to step up regardless. We had a GSD, Doberman and Wheaten that were all amazing, loving dogs, but we put a lot of work into it from the beginning and they helped train one another. With that being said, I see that this is a serious problem, hence my involvement. In the case of my brother, he needs help getting professional training, I just need to know if a boarding/training situation is better or if an at home trainer is better so that my father can be present?


Probably an in-home trainer would be best...and not because your father is present. Boarding is more expensive and your brother would be less involved and with less bonding experience. Even better would be if the trainer had a place of business. At home the dog may feel the need to protect your father and snap at the trainer too. Dogs know when there's someone in their pack/family that is vulnerable and need protection. So maybe a "neutral" place may keep the dog balanced and not be "on" like he would be at home.

Does he exercise that dog?

Is your husband knowledgeable about dogs? Usually there are signs that a dog will snap....maybe he tenses up, or the tail tucks down or way up, or hackles come up, or a low growl, or a lip curls up a little, or a number of things. Did your husband approach the dog head on with eye contact? That could be threatening on your husband's part. And sometimes they snap out of the blue like you said. I'm not blaming your husband....just trying to prevent a future "snap."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

An in-home trainer would be my suggestion. Where are you located? Perhaps someone can suggest a trainer for you.


----------



## Gennavieve (Jan 23, 2020)

Drogon does get exercise, but if it were our dog, he would have a lot more.. 

Yes, my husband is knowledgeable about dogs which is why it surprised us. I'll suggest an in-home trainer to evaluate the situation and see if they suggest a different approach once they meet him.

They live in Littleton/Lone Tree Colorado. Any suggestions on trainers around there?


----------



## Mathis (May 28, 2021)

In this case, it is best to consult a doctor to see if there are serious consequences.


----------

